# New stuff-How is it?



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So I've heard a bunch of hype about the P-Line, recently and thought I'd pick some up. I grabbed some 10lb P-Line Evolution Copolymer. I've only fished with it once and it seemed to cast pretty well. I guess I'm just wondering what some others think about it and what I should expect to notice in comparison to good old mono.

My last trip was unfortunately the undoing of my wife's birthday gift: An Okuma Xpressions rod/reel spin combo. It was a 7' spinning rod with a very light tip. It came with D.A.M. line (German line) on the spool and I really liked it for its strength and casting. Well, the rod tip snapped (3rd time fishing with it) while I was driving home. I took it back to SW with the receipt and they were glad to replace it for me. They didn't have the same model on hand and the other combos at the same price had really small reels, so I paid another few bucks on top of the swap and got her a nice looking 7' Daiwa "Shock" combo. The reel is quite large, but at least it can hold some line. My wife goes through line pretty quickly. I'm pretty jealous and I can't wait until she lets me try it this weekend.

The new set up didn't come with any cool foreign line, so I thought I'd try another type of line I hear good things about. I bought her some "Vanish" brand fluorocarbon (10lb). It feels very malleable and thin, so I expect good things. I can't wait to see how it casts.

My equipment questions:

1. What are the pros and cons you've experienced with the different lines mentioned?

2. What fishing line would you prefer between traditional mono, fluorocarbon, and P-Line in a 10lb test?

3. How do you feel about Daiwa rods?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, I put the P-line on a few weeks ago, it seems to work pretty good for me so far! I got the 8lb test Floroclear.
Most my rods are Shakespeare, my favorite being the ugly stick. My reels are either Shakespeare or Daiwa...nothing expensive, but very low maintenance in my opinion. All have seemed to work really well for me. If funds are ever overabundant for me I may try and go with more expensive equipment, but for now I'll stick with what I've got...I suppose as long as I am catching fish it's okay!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I hear you on the Ugly Stik. I have 2 (my poles) and my wife has the long, flimsy one. The Ugly is a great rod that rarely breaks (although I've done it a couple of times), but the action at the tip is pretty stiff compared to the other whips available. The eyelets at the tip of an Ugly Stik are notorious for coming loose and falling out. That puts a heavy toll on your line and requires respooling more often.

I think the next rod I get for myself will be a fly rod, unless one of my Uglies breaks (tax time). The next spinning rod I get will definitely be a bit lighter than an Ugly Stik. I've really enjoyed catching fish with my wife's previous rod.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: New stuff-How is it?_P-Line*

If you have read any of my previous posts on the subject you know I am a huge believer in P-Line Flourclear and Evolution. Its on all my spinning reels. Evolution and Flouroclear has a "slick" coating so its smooth casting and is nearly invisible under water. I know some of the hybrid lines such as Yozuri have a flourocarbon coating. I am not sure of the exact properties of P-Line but I have always liked it. Again, I dont like it for casting reels since it has a tendency to cut into itself but is great on spinning gear.

HockeyMan


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. I'm sure tomorrow will be a good day to test them.


----------

